# Riding a skinny rescue mare.



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So I'm going to start riding a mare for my friend, because she is a little afraid of Jersey. 

I have some questions. I know that just feeding a skinny horse won't do much, you also have to build muscle on them too. Anyways, I'm just curious as to how long do I ride her for ?

I'm going down Wednesday to lunge her and possibly ride her, no cantering. I didn't take any pictures today, but I will next time 

Her owner is a little afriad because she shows aggression in the field, and I sorta nasty to people. I didn't see any today, but hey I'm going to be working with a horse for free so I'm not complaining 

ANYWAYS....I'm just wondering how much should I work her for now so she isn't getting worked too much. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hard to say what she can handle without having a better idea of her health. Pics will help. Groundwork is always a good thing and I would start with that regardless.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes of course. That's why I said (or meant to say) I wouldn't probably ride her 

My plan is to do lots of trotting with her to build up her muscle, and if I do ride her if it's too much work then to go on just small trail rides with another girl who has a horse at my friend's house 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Depends on how bad that horse is....also, not to be mean....how much you weigh. I hear calf-Manna puts weight on quick and safe.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the horse is skinny then she has little muscle or fat to help support a saddle. Until she puts on some weight you are best to limit your activities to groundwork and fix her poor pasture manners. She will begin to muscle up moving around the pasture especially if she is in with another horse. It can take a month to see a noticable improvement. That is when you could consider riding but keeping it to a walk for about 30 min. Use this time to sharpen her training, bending, backing a step or two, side passing. It's time well spent. There is no need to lunge her at this time and I recommend you don't. It won't help her muscle up just yet.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Mysissygirl; that's a good point but I don't have a say on what she gets fed, and the owner says she's been putting on weight rather quick, and I only weigh about 120 so I think I'm in the clear 

Saddlebag; so depending on how bad she is, I shouldn't lunge her ? I would think just lunging her for a little bit wouldn't do any harm, even if it was just at a walk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

OP, without pics or an in depth description of this horse's current condition, it is hard to advise you on how much she can take.
A friend of mine just picked up a rescue mare whose back bone and hip bones are protuding, in other words starving. So they will give that horse about a year before anyone thinks of backing her.
If she is just a bit thin but still has a good topline and muscling, you can do more.
But we don't know the condition of this horse.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Pics are required. Take a look at my page, at the before picture of Duffy. If you mare is THAT skinny, leave it to eat for a couple of weeks.

Depends on age and education too. Duffy had w/t under saddle, so I lunged for two weeks, its great excercise for the horse and good to establish authority on a horse that is bossy, especially as she'll feel better as she puts weight on. The I lunged, rode for cool down for a week, then lunged one day, rode the next for two weeks. Now I ride 6 days and lunge once. 

If you can give us more details about the horse, then we could give you a good plan to help you on your way.

I fed oats and barley to Duffy three times a day, now twice a day, and it did exactly what I needed- weight without the buzz!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, give that horse time to get strong on her own. Work on ground manners & trust. She doesn't need to burn any calories right now.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Natisha; cantering burns fat, trotting builds muscle  

And okay so wednesday I'll just take pictures of Jersey and work with her other horse buddy. Little booger needs work with his cantering D:<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Natisha; cantering burns fat, trotting builds muscle
> 
> And okay so wednesday I'll just take pictures of Jersey and work with her other horse buddy. Little booger needs work with his cantering D:<
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Is he's that skinny, anything will burn the calories and he needs to be turned out with a rug on so he doesn't shiver his weight off and left to build up.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ohh true true duffy. I'll talk to the owner next time I see her to get more info on the mare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Natisha; cantering burns fat, trotting builds muscle
> 
> And okay so wednesday I'll just take pictures of Jersey and work with her other horse buddy. Little booger needs work with his cantering D:<
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 First there must be some muscle to build. All gaits even the walk will burn calories & build muscle. There is a fine line between building muscle & causing fatigue.
Starting slow is never a bad idea when rehabbing a horse.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So Jersey wasn't as bad as I thought she was last time I saw her. I lunged her at a walk and trot and even got her to canter, then hopped on her and walked a lot and trotted a little bit. She was fantastic, didn't buck at all, acted like an angel and even knows how to set her head. I can't wait to start working with her, once she fills out she's going to look amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meghanlovee11 (Aug 15, 2011)

you should try Thrive feed for your rescued mare . you can give her as much of it as she wants, without any bad side effects . i volunteer at a horse rescue & it works wonders with the skinny horses that come in . i PROMISE you you will not be disapointed at the results . 

Amazing Thrive Feed

good luck (;


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try it out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

And wow I just read the website, this is such an interesting product!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

sorry op, i dont mean to take over

meghan... any idea what the cost is on thrive?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Loveyourhorse, it's ok because I was actually wondering the same thing! They only have places in texas that sell it, but the maker/owner said they would ship anywhere in the US. I'm so tempted to email them and ask a few questions. I know what I'm doing tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meghanlovee11 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am not completely sure on how much it is per bag . I will try & make it out to the rescue to ask how much because they are a distributer . They come in fourty pound bags . I have seen a lot of changes in many horses with this feed . Its also very easy to chew for the older horses with bad teeth  Or it could be for those hard keepers in the winter. I think weve all been there. Its so safe you can just rip open a bag & let her have at it . You will see the results veryy fast. Maybe you can ask some of the sellers & see if they will ship to you ? You wont regret it.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> OP, without pics or an in depth description of this horse's current condition, it is hard to advise you on how much she can take.
> A friend of mine just picked up a rescue mare whose back bone and hip bones are protuding, in other words starving. So they will give that horse about a year before anyone thinks of backing her.
> If she is just a bit thin but still has a good topline and muscling, you can do more.
> But we don't know the condition of this horse.


This amount of time off is excessive - even for a very thin horse. Within three months the horse should have put on sufficient condition to be considered a normal healthy weight.

Work wise OP - you need to start developing muscles and lunging is an excellent way to do this. Start wioth no more than 10 mins - 5 on each rein, 1 mins walk, 3 mins trot, 1 min walk. Gradually build the work up by a few minutes each day. Until she can cope with 30 mins - 25 mins being in trot. During this time she should be working long and low which will be building up her back muscles - if you have a saddle on her and uses side reins then you will find after a month of this she will be comfortably rideable. Keep ensuring the saddle is fitting her as she will be changing shape as she puts on weight and muscle.

Also check with your friend that the horse has had a good worming and attention to her teeth recently.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So tnavas; at this point I shouldn't ride her ? I rode her wednesday for about 30 mins, 25 being at a walk, 5 at a trot and she did fine. 

I'm going down tomorrow so I guess I'll just lunge her, but I think she can handle more than 10 mins on the lunge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Lunging is very hard work on unfit muscles and limbs - 10 mins is actually quite a workout. I'm probebly being on the cautious side as I prefer to bring a horse back into work slowly than to risk damaging limbs from stress.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lubylol -- no one can give you further advice about whether you should be riding or not without pictures.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh shoot lol. I totally forgot about pictures, I'll upload some right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

It's crazy how much she looks like Cowboy!!

EDIT: It was getting dark so I had to use the flash, she looks a little different with it, but the only other pictures I have of her were when she first came to the farm, November 2nd. If I go down today I'll be sure to get some better pictures to add on.

I also have a question regarding picking her hooves. She is absolutely fine with picking her front hooves up but is a different story with her back hooves. I know it'll take some time before she is fine with me picking them up. When you lift them up, she cocks her foot back and starts swinging them, I can hold on but I feel like we're not making progress with her just swinging it trying to kick. I usually discipline her with my voice "UHH" lol something like that, and she actually kicked me once, only on my shin though. I was kinda shook up so I didn't discipline her when she did it, I'm still mad at myself for it D:< Anyways, are there any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I wouldn't say she's 'skinny' so to speak, she just needs muscle build up. Light work, progressing in to more trot work. Keep an eye on her weight as you keep up the work so she doesn't loose any.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks duffy. So do you think it's okay to ride her? And how much lunging ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If it was me? I would lunge her, not ride her. Her back sticks out and there is no saddle that will make that comfy for her. 

As for lunge work, she needs to work long and low, no attachments. She may run around with her head at first, but once she's warm and working from behind she'll drop. Until you start seeing some muscle improvement on her hind and back, I would say lunge, and then when you're happier lunge, then ride one day, lunge one day, ride one day. 

Just take it slow with her, let her take her time so you don't sour her or make her sore.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a good idea. Over the winter I'll probably just focus on lunging all the horses since I'll feel like an eskimo if I rode haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> If it was me? I would lunge her, not ride her. Her back sticks out and there is no saddle that will make that comfy for her.
> 
> As for lunge work, she needs to work long and low, no attachments. She may run around with her head at first, but once she's warm and working from behind she'll drop. Until you start seeing some muscle improvement on her hind and back, I would say lunge, and then when you're happier lunge, then ride one day, lunge one day, ride one day.
> 
> Just take it slow with her, let her take her time so you don't sour her or make her sore.


Definately agree with your there - the horse is carrying condition but absolutely no muscle. TBH she looks like she may have had a fall as the line along her back is not normal.

Definately don't ride her. Lunge long and low for several weeks - keep an eye on the top line. Also ask someone to trot her away from you and look at what the hind legs are doing. If they are crossing in front of each other it may be worth having the chiropractor brought in to check over her back.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Tnavas -- I was wondering why her back looked like that also. If that's from a fall, wouldn't that be causing the horse some pain? Could it be genetic?

I also agree that this horse should not be ridden at this time. Her back does not provide enough support for a saddle or bareback riding. I don't think it is only muscle building she needs: I do think she is thin. Don't forget, that's a winter coat she has on. I wouldn't ride her even despite the potential back issue. In hand work for sure. Lunging at a walk, but even that at a trot, I would be very careful of. Watch her feet and see if she is sturdy at a trot. Watch her in the fields too -- how does she free move?

She may be giving you a hard time with her back feet because she has something going on physically with her hind end -- as is evident by the "wonky" line she has. I would check her for general pain in that area and if you do have a chiro available, an opinion would certainly be a good idea. Has the vet seen her? What does the vet think about her back? I certainly wouldn't chastise her for not holding her feet properly at this time. This is something that needs to be dealt with rather quickly so that you actually can look after her hooves.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought her back looked liked that because she was thin. And in the field she's fine, canters, trots, bucks lol, everything a normal horse would do

And I'm not sure if a vet has seen her since she came to the barn which was a month and a half ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought that the "lump" in her back is something called a hunters bump or something. Super cute either way!


It looks an awful lot like this horse's back-


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

That's not just lack of muscle. That is skinny. I would not ride her. How for you think that would feel on her back bone seeing as it's sticking up. You should not ne able to see back none like that I have a 26 year old who hasn't been worked in years who you can't see a bone on him.
I would worry about putting weight on first, working her to much might burn the calories your trying to put in her. 

My horse does the same thing with only his hind legs and come to find out its cause he has pretty bad arthritis in both. From being a race horse


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

At this point, I wouldn't call it a hunter's bump, but it surely is more evident because she needs some weight and muscle. Perhaps it wouldn't be so noticeable after a few months of good care and exercise.

My horse had a hunter's bump and yes, it kind of looked like, but not so severe. I would be inclined to check it out further especially because it may be that the horse has pain as possibly indicated by the difficulty the OP is having with her back feet being picked up.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Am, I didn't mean the whole back, like the spine and everything....just that bump. 

And that picture that grays posted, Jersey isn't that bad in person. You can barely see her ribs, it's just her butt and spine area that needs weight/muscle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

A horse that needs weight on her spine and butt, needs weight period. Even if you try to isolate it to her back, there is still no way I would ride her in her current condition. 

Yes, that bump does appear more severe now than if she had more weight on her, but it won't ever go away. With weight and muscle it may not be a problem.

What did the vet say a month and a half ago about her?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You guys don't think it's a hunter's bump? That was my first thought. They usually look worse on thin horses than when they're fully muscled out. I expect with good feed and light work, building up to moderate work, the appearance of it will become less severe, though the underlying structure probably won't change much. 

THB, I personally wouldn't ride a horse in her condition more than a couple of hours a week to start with, and that mostly at a walk. When I look at her, I see no topline mucles, but also no hindquarters at all, which is going to make it hard for her to carry herself well and may lead to pain and a sore back all by itself, not even counting the issues trying to fit a saddle to a boney back like that. Lots of good feed and some moderate work should help her get back in shape quickly if there aren't any underlying health issues.

OP- how athletic are you? One thing that I think is fun is to go on trail walks and runs with horses on lead. You walk/jog up and down hills and over obstacles and they follow. Of course, you'd have to get her ground manners solid so she doesn't run you over, but it's a good way to get out and avoid boredom while still getting good exercise for both of you. You can mix it up too, ride 10 minutes, lead 20, ride 10 more, etc.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

NM I'm not sure what the vet said because I hadn't met her owners then lol. 

Sharpie, I'm pretty athletic, but where she's at, there are no hills, only a log in the ring used as a little jump haha. They do have trails, but IMO it's too cold to go for a walk on the trails 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with the others. Please don't ride the horse. Can't be comfortable for her at all being that underweight. I would be walking her in hand maybe, or lunging at a walk with a few minutes of trotting.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

A hunter/jumpers bump is usually caused by an accident such as a fall - especially if the horse has flipped over backwards. 

If this horse is in any discomfort this would account for the lack of weight and top line.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Interesting info about hunters bumps from thehorse.com The Horse | Hunter's Bump

"Sacroiliac subluxation can be caused acutely by a fall, slip, or twisting over a jump, or the injury can be sustained chronically through repetition of a motion or action, says Miller. "An acute injury to the sacroiliac joint can happen to any horse. The chronic forms are seen more frequently in horses that perform at gaits other than the gallop, such as horses that jump, trotters and pacers, draft horses, cutting horses, reining horses, and roping horses."

I guess they're not what I thought they were. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

That horse is honestly not all to skinny. What is making her look so absolutely funky is the lack of muscle. She is just a blob of nothing at this point... (Dont get me wrong, she is gorgeous!) I defiantly would not be riding her. Her spine may have something wrong with it, as from the pictures, hunters bump or no hunters bump, something look strange. I dont want to imagine how it might feel to have a saddle, and a rider on her spine. I would personally get a vet check before you ride her at all.

Lunging would be a great way to start off getting her respect towards you also. I wouldn't do any heavy lunging, but a few 10-15-20 minute exercise would do good to start building some muscle, and getting her back in shape.

Oh, and a healthy weight and coat comes from the inside out 

Also, as she starts gaining weight prepare for a small, or large attitude change. She may start feeling her feed and start acting... happy, and possibly a little crazy ;D


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Legend. I'm debating on using this thread as a progress thread, or starting a new one. 

For those of you who said she should have a blanket to conserve her energy, I asked her owner and she said she didn't. Luckily I ordered one for Cowboy, medium waterproof turnout 78", hopefully it'll fit her! It should be here by christmas or soon after  it's purple and black so she'll look cute. 

I haven't been down since I rode her so I have no more to share with you guys :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Thanks Legend. I'm debating on using this thread as a progress thread, or starting a new one.
> 
> For those of you who said she should have a blanket to conserve her energy, I asked her owner and she said she didn't. Luckily I ordered one for Cowboy, medium waterproof turnout 78", hopefully it'll fit her! It should be here by christmas or soon after  it's purple and black so she'll look cute.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't read the entire thread, but is she personally your horse? Or are you just taking care of her? She will be a pretty girl when she has gotten back in shape! How tall is she? And also, what breed?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

The horse is much too thin to even think of riding, she needs 4-6 months off to restore her depleted stores and then bring back into work. With regards to the shape of her spine, it may well disappear or be slightly roach. My mare I was sure had a raoch back when I rescued her, but it is now fine.

day one









A year later - sorry rubbish conformation pics.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

^That looks so much like my rescue!!! 

With good feed, and proper care, your girl should be just fine.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Legend, I'm taking care of her but her owner pretty much offered her to me lol. She's probably about 16h lol. And we're not sure on her breed but we're thinking thoroughbred or appendix, she doesn't have a tattoo so she's not an OTTB.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm starting to have Jersey withdrawals! I need to get my butt down to see her! -sigh-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

DO IT! lol.  And bring us more pictures of her pretty face. Have you decided to use this or start another different update thread?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I doubt that is a hunters bump, "thin" will do that to a back...

Four weeks into gaining weight this mares back still looks long and "funky"









Six weeks after the above picture was taken (still NO riding, lounging or working of any kind and look at the muscle difference)









The mare you posted pictures of doesn't need to be ridden, lounged or worked at all. She needs food, quite a bit of it. Give the girl some time off and worry about muscle when there is actually something to build on. Walking around a pasture and playing with her buddies, working on her leading and ground manners, taking walks and EATING would be all she'd do here until April. Riding her right now is fruitless and will cost double the feed with much less weight gain.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Sharpie, I'll probably start a new thread next time I take pictures. I'm definitely going down tomorrow and Wednesday 

And thanks New_Image. Tomorrow I'm going to take her for a trail ride in hand to see how she does. Can't wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

luby, the first step here is to put weight on the horse. Once she's not so thin, I would start taking her on in-hand trail rides and start light riding.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lubylol -- trail ride in hand? Does that mean leading her -- if so, that would be good. If that means riding, I wouldn't -- as has already been posted several times. Good luck with her.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes leading her haha. My friend who has a horse there is dying to go on a trail ride lol. And it's been 2 weeks since I've seen her so she probably put some more weight on. If she's not too thin I don't see why walkinh her in hand would be a problem. It'd be the same as her walking in the field. -scratches head-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

*Pictures!!!*


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

lubylol said:


> If she's not too thin I don't see why walkinh her in hand would be a problem. It'd be the same as her walking in the field. -scratches head-


I think walking her is fine. It is good to keep her moving, to get to know her, to see her movements and attitude.

Have you had anything checked out about her back feet problem?


----------



## EPMhorse (Jun 14, 2009)

I know I'm coming into this discussion late in the game. What about ponying the horse to build muscle? I'm not against in-hand trails, but trotting is what builds muscle. It's hard to trot a horse in-hand for a mile. The lessons on ponying would help to break the monotony of rehab.

I ponyied an EPM horse to build muscle before I got on him. I had to learn how to do it (asked for lessons at the show barn :lol but it was very effective, and kept me from getting on an ataxic horse. It does help to improve ground manners. The horse has to listen, even while on the lead.

Just remember, and practice, firm grip on the reins, ready to let go on the lead line. Don't get pulled out of the saddle. There is a video on the blog http://epmhorse.org/WordPress/?m=201102


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

NM, since I don't own her, I haven't. But her owner and I were talking and we though it was just her being stubborn. She wasn't really handled much because of her lack of ground manners, so there's no doubt they probably didn't work with picking up her back feet. 

EPM, I would totally pony her but Buddy doesn't like her that much  I'd have to ride Buddy so I think it'd be a problem. I'd always worry about her not following the path, or if the opening in the trees wasn't big enough ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Sigh. Today was not the best day. I ended up going pretty late so it was starting to get dark, then the goats were out...and the fence was broke. So I had to heard up them, then Buddy jumped the goat fence.....THEN jersey kept running away after I put her in the goat pen to groom....so there's 2 horses and 2 goats in the pen, so I had to round up Buddy and put him back, then Jersey wasn't listening. So I couldn't catch her after buddy was gone, then when I would walk towards her she'd pin her ears and act like she was gonna kick me, so I grabbed the lunge whip and made her run a bit so she'd realize oh this sucks......

So I finally catch her and she's acting like a butt when I had her tied, wouldn't stand still, then tried biting me when I was trying to brush her girth, then I was pulling her mane and she was fine but then was showing her teeth at me. T_T 

We then went on a walk because I was getting frustrated and she was good. But to top it all off she's limping. 

Hopefully tomorrow will be better. ~sigh~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

OH and also, Jersey isn't gaining weight because she _most likely_ has a belly full of worms. But the owner won't worm her because she's scared of her....and Amanda is getting mad because she can't worm Rocko unless Jersey and Buddy get wormed. -_-

It's just a big mess. I offered to help worm but I'm not sure if it will do much if the owner doesn't help. 

I'm possibly thinking about moving Jersey to wherever Rocko goes to because of how the owner is lazy and what not. 

I'll be heading down tomorrow to ride Buddy and spend some time with Jersey. Afterwards me and Amanda are heading to Gayfields (where Cowboy is) so she can check out the barn and ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

lubylol, can you just adopt the horse from this lady? I mean, it really seems like you're doing more for her than her owner is from what you've posted, and iirc, she offered her to you. If you're in a financial and life situation where you can take her, it sounds like it might be in her best interest. If not, she's one lucky horse (and her owner's lucky too) to have you looking out for her. Either way, it's wonderful that you're volunteering your time now.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Sharpie, that makes me feel a lot better. And honestly, if I could move her I definitely would. But with money right now, it honestly isn't an option. I would feel really bad and like I was taking advantage of the owner if she offered her to me, then just moved Jersey. Because I think Robin likes Jersey, but there's respect issues involved, so Robin is hesitant to work with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

If the biting during grooming is a new behavior for her, I would put money on her being back sore from being worked too much too soon.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

She wasn't doing that when I wa brushing her back, only when I was brushing her girth, so she's probably girth sour, and when I was pulling her mane. She was fine at first but when I was almost done she started trying to bite me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Why would anybody be riding this horse in that condition?
Backbone, hips and ribs all showing.
This horse needs alot of weight, food hay & grain, not excerise.
Have this horse wormed, teeth checked, and why does this horse have a dent at the front of her rump? (top of her back)


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

hillside farm said:


> why does this horse have a dent at the front of her rump? (top of her back)


If you'll go back and read, this topic has been discussed. One theory was that it was a hunters bump, others feel that is just the way the back is showing due to lack of muscle and fat.


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

I posted my reply after I saw the pictures of the horse, that was before the posts about the back, have no idea how my post got posted after the replies about the horses back!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

That's weird lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I might as well keep this thread going as my journal 

Went down to see her today, she wasn't limping as bad, still a little off. Tried to catch her and she ran -_- so I made her run haha. Boy her canter is to DIE for. </3 eventually caught her with a bucket of feed on the fence, tied her up, and she was just a nasty little girl. 

She needs to learn how to respect people....everywhere I touched her, mostly her girth and by her hips (still on the back, not past the hip) she would swish her tail and try and bite. I disciplined her quite a lot and she still didn't understand that it was my space not hers. I got to thinking, maybe she's so skinny and thin that she's just weak and sore. 

I untied her and walk her around.....ears back the whole time but she wasn't trying to bite or anything, just those **** ears. I grabbed the saddle pad and held it on her and she was running around and once she stopped I took it off and did the other side. I do have to say, her right side is harder to work with :/ anyways, while this was going down, I looped her nose with the rope because she was being SO nasty I wasn't trying to get hurt. 

I put her away, leaving on a good note, and she seemed a little more tender on that foot. She's in with the goats to take a break from the other horses who chase her, so I think that'll be good for her. 

We're going down tomorrow to worm all 3....should be EXCITING. -rolls eyes- turns out the owner did have worming supplies but didn't want to, but Amanda mentioned to her that _I_ thought she wasn't gaining wait due to worms, she jumped right on it  even though I'm only 15 I guess I'm a role model to some people 

Also when she eats her legit meals (not a handful from trying to catch) she'll put her leg up. It reminds me if a horse was cocking their back leg to kick out, but doesn't and puts it down....but it's her front feet! She'll switch too lol, like left foot, up down....right foot, up down. I was thinking maybe the meal hits the spot and she just puts her leg up to show how yummy it is lol. 

Anywho to sum this novel up.....Jersey is getting wormed tomorrow, taking a break from the other ponies, needs lots and LOTS of groundwork to learn respect, and she has a weird eating routine. What can I say....I love her already. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Like I said, this horse could -just eat- for a while. No riding, no lounging, no pony trail rides, now isn't the time. Rush her if you'd like but you wont get very far.

While I am not the first to coddle a abused horse I will say that often times when they are allowed to get into bad condition (Thin, filthy, bad feet, no de-worming) the handling wasn't great either. Whether the previous owner was nice or not the horse typically understands the lack of knowledge that preson had and avoids people. Would you respect someone? 85% of the horses in her condition that I've taken in came off as grumpy and hard to catch. Putting a chain over her nose seems hardly called for. You've already ridden her, trucked her down a trail etc... she is telling you NO. It probably hurt and her tolorance for people is more than likely already a bit short since she is in the condition she is in. You want respect? Give some.



*she wasn't limping as bad, still a little off. Tried to catch her and she ran -_- so I made her run haha.
*
Again if you want respect. Give some. This horse is clearly "off" and you thought to make her run? If you want to catch her I would suggest following her and useing your body language to catch her. Sometimes it take three minutes others it takes an hour. Do not push her to run around, run away from you, etc just watch her feet and use your body to move her. Walk around and around the pasture, start directing her, talk to her. Soon she will be walking away but you'll be deciding where shes going. When she gives you the signal as her to slow down, its all good girls and forhead rubs when you catch up to her. When you get to her just take a brush and groom her. Then leave her the heck alone.



*I disciplined her quite a lot and she still didn't understand that it was my space not hers.*

She doesn't want to understand right now. She is thin, tired, sore, hungry, visibly lame and you've ran her, ponied her and ridden her. To her I say GOOD GIRL. This is where I tell me horses go ahead and run that person over, they aren't listening. She sounds as though she came a little more willing to comply and has gone down hill. No, she shouldn't be allowed to bite, push etc. but right now I have a feeling she would just like someone to be nice to her and feed her and no one is listening.



*needs lots and LOTS of groundwork to learn respect*
Eventually, maybe but now is not the time. She needs lots and LOTS of hugs, kisses, food, quiet groomings, practice catching her without treats or chaising her, easy walk (as in lead her to a patch of grass and eat for 10 minutes then go in) she needs less rides, no job, no lounging the lame horse and no nose chain for a couple of weeks. She needs her handlers to learn respect.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

When I looped her nose, it was with the lead rope....so no chain. 

And I didn't particulary "make her run" it was more like I go to catch her and she takes off. 

And yes I agree right now she needs lots of love and hugs and kisses, but if I can't even catch her because she doesn't repsect me, that's not going to go far. I'm not going to praise her for bad behavior. 

The last 2 times I saw her, all I did was catch her and brush her. I didn't end up walking the trails because I didn't go down. She has been taking it easy, and she gets lots of loving. But for me, bottom line is if I don't get respect, no hugs and kisses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree somewhat with what NewImage is saying. As far as the horse being sore and leary now because she has been worked too soon, I agree. However taking too gentle a line with her is not the answer either. Groundwork, to me, includes grooming time, catching time, hoof care time, feeding time. I do think that time spent on those areas is the best thing to do right now. And during those times, as Lubylol states, it is important to stay safe. So if the horse does anything that puts the handler at risk, it needs to be dealt with. How exactly, depends on the horse. A firm, loud, abrupt voice might be all that is needed. But, if the horse charges you (not saying she did), then something more is in order. I don't know what she did to invite getting the lead rope over her nose, but I would be careful doing that. You may end up messing her up worse.

I would not have put the saddle pad on her at all. Just do the bare necessities with her for her care and safe handling, as I described. You need to build a relationship with her that doesn't scare her. And that's harder now because of the past, but you can do it with time and patience. Once you can work with her calmly, safely and nicely at all aspects of grooming, etc. and can easily approach her, easily catch her in the field and so on, only then move on to putting something soft on her back again, but just while grooming and then take it off. If you continue to push her too hard, it will only make matters worse. 

I know it can be frustrating, but little steps are your hero here. This will take months of work. It may easily be 6 months or more before you can get on her back. Take your time.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Today was a great day. I didn't spend 15 minutes catching her in the field again, but more like 5. She was still being nasty when I was brushing her, and when we were done we wormed her. She was good, but she flung her head afterwards and flung some wormer on me -_-

I didn't technically put the saddle pad on her, like ready to tack up...it was more like I held it on her side like a sword lol (it was a half pad with the hole in the middle) 

I put her on the lunge line and just let her do her thing and afterwards she seemed to have more respect for me. She didn't pin her ears as much as she did beforehand. We then took a walk in the other field and I took tons of pictures 

Hopefully the wormer will kill her wormys and she'll be able to gain weight. Pictures will be added later!

Oh and I looped her nose because she was trying to bite me, and when I looped her nose she was an angel lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, biting is certainly a no-no! I probably would have smacked her somehow as well.

I still wouldn't be putting ANYTHING on her or doing ANYTHING with her until the baby steps are consistent and firmly entrenched. If she is being nasty when you are brushing her, you need to overcome that before you move on.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I did smack her but she continued to try and try and I wasn't in the mood to get hurt so I looped her nose. 

I'm still sure that she's sore from being thin and that's why she's mad when I brush her. She doesn't get as upset it I go really lightly, but she's still upset. 

I feel like she's bipolar lol. One minute she pins her ears, wants to go away, then the next she's following me -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

After reading more replies, maybe your the one that needs training, not the horse.
Horses communicate, you need to learn what they are trying to tell you.
If the horse doesn't like being brushed by you, maybe there is a reason, you might be brushing her to hard, or using the wrong kind of brush.
The next time she is due for a worming, have someone show you how it is done correctly, and you won't be wearing any of the wormer.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

for the brushing situation it may not be a case of lack of respect, it may be very uncomfortable for her. you said she is a TB? thoroughbreds tend to have more sensitive, thinner skin so the pressure/brushes you use may be hurting her or causing her some discomfort.
my TB gelding has thinner skin than my QH and also has a thinner coat so even in winter we never use any metal curries, only rubber curries and soft dandies for him.
the hind end issue is could stem from her back or her hips. when my mare was having hip problems a few years ago she was very reluctant to pick up her hind end and would fight you the whole time.
also check her feet. that shifting movement she makes while shes eating is probably more likely some pain in her hooves, or joints, maybe from being overworked or it could be another problem.

She should be seen by a vet though. any horse in that condition should be monitered closely and be checked by a vet or knowledgabe person periodically to assess progress or lack there of.
good luck with her.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hillside, don't be too quick with judgement. I didn't worm her, her owner did. I just held her. And if a horse shakes it's head with fresh wormer on their lips/tongue, I'm pretty sure it will go somewhere. 

Thanks Ropergirl. I get what you mean about her having senstive and thin skin. I don't brush her too hard but any touching, her ears go back. Even before I lay a hand on her they go back! She just gets this stink face. 

And if it were a pain issue in her hooves, wouldn't she do it wherever, not just eating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I look forward to seeing pictures! There's a reason that common horse wisdom is to never wear clothes you like on worming day- you're nearly bound to wind up wearing something. I am glad the owner is willing to work with you to help get the mare where she needs to be. Sorry if I missed it, does she have a barn name you can share? I feel so silly referring to her as "The Mare" 

Going back to the front feet shifting thing while eating, I know some horses that are so anxious about feet time they shift back and forth while eating and sort of dance back and forth on the front. I think it's a warning to others that they are ready to chase off anyone who tries to move in on their food. One person has a horse that will start with that but then escalate to lunging back and forth in the stall towards any neighbors he thinks MIGHT be even looking at his food. Whether this is the case for her would depend on the rest of her body language though. Typically I'd expect the ears to be back, maybe some stomping or tail swishing and the evil eye.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah sadly I waa wearing my new pair of breeches lol. Hopefully it'll come out; they're in the washer now ;-)

Her name is Jersey Girl, AKA Jwoww....but we call her Jersey lol. 

And when she eats she doesn't have her ears back or anything, but the other horses (when she was with them) would go towards her food and she would just give them the stink eye. Now that she's in with the goats, she has nothing to worry about, but still does it. Her face is rather sleepy looking though, which makes it cute lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

It was not judgement, it was advice.
As for the worming, it should go where it was intended, no where else if done correctly.
Good Luck


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

hillside farm said:


> It was not judgement, it was advice.
> As for the worming, it should go where it was intended, no where else *if done correctly.*
> Good Luck


Indeed you're right, but it takes more than my two hands to count how many professional horse people and equine medical folks (vets, tech, etc) I have seen wearing the wormer or other oral meds they were trying to give to horses. Ideally, of course it all gets in the horse, in my own personal experience, it's a 50:50 bet. More or less with any given horse, some are crafty ******s about it too.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol. The weird thing is, she was tossing her head everywhere beforehand, and was like "Nope, that is NOT going in my mouth!" And the owner just shoved it in and she stood there lol. I'm glad she wasn't a crazy woman! The owner said she got kicked in the chest once from worming a horse, so she was nervous about doing Jersey since she's scared of her anyways :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have to ask, and don't take offence..

If the horse is LAME, why are you chasing her, working her etc?

If she's being 'horrid' whilst grooming, have you thought she may be sensitive and in pain?

I would seriously get a vet to look at this horse to make sure there are no internal, or external problems.

With more and more reading, I agree whole heartedly with NewImage- the mare has to understand what you want before you can punish her.

I don't want to sound harsh or critical, but maybe you've chewed off more than you can cope with here.

If your horse is lame, leave it. If its lame, hot, swollen and is more than just stiffness, you need to call a vet. Lunging it is irresponsible.

The attitude to me sings out too much too soon. If she hasn't had too much human contact, she's being handled, and handled and handled- Catch, reward, pick feet out- let her go. Build up the trust, see how it goes. Let her put more weight on and crack on from there.

I'd also look in to getting a trainer to not only work with the horse, but with you too.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

She's not "lame" so to speak. Last week she was really lame, but I hadn't seen her for a week after that. She was just tender. And when I lunged her, it was just at a walk, and a little bit of a trot. She didn't limp/favor her foot. 

I've calmed down with the working too fast like everyone was saying. First day was too much and I realize it. I shouldn't have rode her. But for both days I went down, all I did was catch, groom, go for a walk in the little ring, bond, let her go. 

Yesterday was a bit more. I caught her, groomed, we wormed, went for a little walk after she got wormed to take her mind off of it. I put her away, rode Buddy for about an hour, hour and a half, helped "train" Rocko at the canter, put Buddy away, caught Jersey again, groomed, walked, "lunged", then went to the other field to get away and take pictures. 

Getting a trainer is not an option at this point, but I will look into getting one in the spring.

I'll be going down Wednesday to check up on her and ride Buddy. But as of now my routine is to catch Jersey, groom, take a walk, put away, ride Buddy, then get Jersey again just to bond. 

She's slowly learning that she can trust me because each and every time it's easier for me to catch her than the last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Picturess!!!~

She's standing rather weird in the first two pics, and the ones with her ears back are her stink face -_-


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yikes! I'm not sure why the pictures did that! :/ here's some more!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

lubylol said:


> I'm still sure that she's sore from being thin and that's why she's mad when I brush her. She doesn't get as upset it I go really lightly, but she's still upset.


Hear yourself, girl! YOU ARE AWARE SHE IS IN PAIN AND YET YOU CONTINUE!!! STOP CAUSING HER PAIN! So QUIT BRUSHING HER until she has some weight. Just pick up her feet, and don't ask much for that either because I do recall she has issues with her back feet. Just the bare necessities. 



> I feel like she's bipolar lol. One minute she pins her ears, wants to go away, then the next she's following me -_-


If you're lucky and SLOW WAY DOWN with her, she may be a good mare. If she is following you for attention, that is a good thing, but you can and are doing a good job of ending that by pushing her too hard. 

I just saw the most recent pics. I can't remember what you said about feed, or how long she's been where she is, but with NO WORK and free choice hay, mineral supplements and another feed supplement of choice, she should be showing improvement for you slowly. She doesn't look any better in these pics, but like I said, I can't remember the timeline between pics. 

I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but honestly, I'm beginning to find your care of this horse to be dubious. I love that you are trying, but you need guidance. I guess that's why you're here though, so that's a good thing. Is there anyone near you that can help? That has worked with rescues before? Maybe the local SPCA can refer you to someone that has worked with rescue horses.


----------



## Iain (Jan 3, 2012)

Depending on how healthy she is, you should make the decision there and then as to whether you should ride her. With experience, you should be able to make an accurate decision based on what you see . But without pictures it's hard to say  I hope all goes well, and that she does well!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Iain, I just recently posted pictures 

And NM, like I said before, I can't work with a trainer right now, but in the spring I can. 

As of right now, she's getting fed 2 flakes at night...not sure about morning. They don't get free choice hay, and she's getting fed senior feed. I'm not sure how much, but most likely a scoop or half a scoop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

That very well may be too little food for her to ever gain weight on, worms or no, assuming you're right and that she gets the same in the AM. That would be something like 4 flakes of hay and 5-8 lbs of senior a day if it's a kinda typical 3Qt/large coffee can scoop. My QH would likely LOSE weight on that amount of food. Senior, while very digestible, is not very energy dense like some other pelleted feeds can be, though a good choice for horses with poor teeth.

Is there some reason the owner can't/won't offer her free choice hay? Or at least up it to three flakes twice a day? At least she got wormed though, that's definitely a step in the right direction. Then teeth and feed. Love the pictures- she is very expressive!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Sharpie! I love taking pictures of her for that reason 

The way feed and hay is bought/fed is a long story. 

So Amanda, who owns Rocko, pays for board by buying hay and feed for Buddy and Rocko. She buys one bag of sweet feed (R) and one bag senior (B). But lately the owner has been getting lazy and asking Amanda to buy Jersey's food, which is senior. Since Amanda also buys the hay, and I don't own/pay for expenses, I'd feel bad about asking more hay and feed for Jersey. 

And since she's in with the goats, they just eat her hay too...so she's probably getting one flake, one and a half a flake per feeding. 

Maybe I could ask the owner and talk to Amanda about me buying her feed, or buying extra. Her owner is very nice so it's not like I'm scared to suggest ideas lol. 

If I were to start buying/pitching in for her feed, would you suggest senior and sweet feed? Or just sweet...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I just found out that the sweet feed is only 16 dollars per bag, and lasts Rocko 2 weeks...so depending on Jersey's feeding schedule with it, it could last more than 2 weeks (if mixed with senior) or less than 2 weeks (if she's on strictly sweetfeed)

Me and Amanda are also looking into supplements for her. Oh this is so exciting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

-head desk-

Honestly, I know its exciting, and you're giving this mare a fresh start, but I think you need to start listening to what people are telling you. NM gave you some sound advice. IF you cannot afford a trainer till Spring, turn her out and let her put weight on till then, its not that far away. Pick her feet out, make sure she's okay and putting weight on and leave her.

I'm unsubscribing from this thread, it makes me want to throw my laptop away.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

The weight builder is $30 a tub, so that's not too bad. My mom is going to hate me when I ask her to buy all this lol. 

Also my blanket shipped yesterday, it was on backorder for like 2 weeks.....hopefully it fits her so she won't be shivering! It was so cold yesterday and the day before, poor girl :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Duffy I'm sorry you feel that way. 

I don't see anything wrong in getting new feed. I learned from others to not work her and just let her gain her weight. 


So no more working her for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet feed isn't good for horses. There are so many better choices out there.

More hay by far is needed. Free choice grass hay is the norm for a skinny rescue horse.

If you don't feed according to the directions on the feed bag they aren't getting the nutrition they need. The directions are for horses of normal weight. She will need a touch more. 

Please stop riding this horse until she has some meat on her back. You could do permanent damage.

I do understand how exciting it is. I cared for big QH for years and years that I couldn't ride. Couldn't get another until he passed. I miss him terribly but he was at best difficult to deal with. When he did go I started looking for another I could ride. I stumbled across a very emaciated Tennessee walker mare. There was no way I was leaving her there match or no. Even took a second horse out of there as well. I spent the first week running outside every hour to make sure she was still alive she was that bad. I've had her about 2 months now. She looks 300% better. She has gained I'm guessing about 150 lbs. I haven't been able to go for a serious ride in many years. I own 14 saddles and an assortment of different pads. I know I can make one fit. I still won't crawl up there. Be another 100 lbs before I consider it. But its hard. I watch her gait across the field and remember the rhythm of my old gaited mare. I so want to ride but I wait. I want many years of riding my new friend.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Small tidbit to make the next worming easier...

Get an old panacur or other large dosing syringe and fill it with cheap unsweetened applesauce. Give her an apple treat with it on a regular basis. When it's time to worm they will just about worm themselves.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I've only ridden her once which was about 3 weeks ago.

I haven't tried to ride her since. I have lunged her, which was before my ride, and the last time I was down. Although that was just at a walk. 

Nothing has changed since the last time I posted, so please stop jumping to conclusions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I see flares in her hoof pictures. Look for overlayed bar material. Think walking with rocks in your socks.

It's not a stink face. It's a horse that hurts.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! She actually wasn't too bad. Just at first because she's really head shy, but when the owner wormed her, it was real quick and she didn't fuss 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Her left foot (the foot she's favoring/limping on) looks more flattened and has a crack at the bottom. Could that be why she's limping?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Im coming in late, havent read all the posts but viewed the pictures. Dont ride this mare please until you have her vetted out. She appears to have a back injury although the pictures arent the best to get a good gage on it. Where her back (appears to have a roach) meets her hips so to speak she may have a sacral injury which is the joint that connects her hip to her loins. If there is no injury she definately has a severe weakness which can be just as bad.
I would never consider working or riding this mare until she has had a full vet check. I think others on this forum have shown a great deal of concern about her and some good advice has been given such as dont ride her, have her vet checked, etc etc.
Best of luck with her.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

It's impossible to say from the pictures. I'm not a farrier by any stretch. Just do my own. If she wasn't getting fed odds are high her feet weren't getting the right care too. False sole, folded over bars, stone bruise. Could be anything. But I see some flaring that would take my eyes to the bars next.

Take one of your harder brushes and run it over your unprotected shin. Next run it over a thigh or your butt. Someplace with muscle or fat. Use the same strokes you would use on the horse. Feel the difference? She is like that shin bone only all over. Be gentle and use softer strokes and soft brushes until she has something covering those bones.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

After seeing these pictures, she looks NO better. I was JUST going to ask what she was fed. In regards to feeding I wouldn't have your mom waste her money on weight builder. Weight builder isn't going to help here. Its a great way to add calories to a already maxed out diet. In this case, the horse came in starving and on 4 flakes of hay and some crappy sweet feed she is _still_ starving. Now in addition she is being worked and regularly punished for mis-behaving *sigh* Not to mention she appears to be a Thoroughbred (am I correct?) so have her owner be prepared to drop her pocket book to get this horse back into shape. If she is not prepared to offer a under weight horse FREE CHOICE HAY at the very least then she should find a qualified person to take this animal off her hands.

The mare needs free choice hay. For Thoroughbreds I typically feed a second cutting half alfalfa hay. Over the course of a week to ten days her feed should be switched over and increased. Start her on a low starch/low sugar high quality pelleted feed. (I am a big fan of Tributes feeds) See how she does with 3qts am and pm. Add beet pulp, 2qts am and pm and feed equal amounts of beet pulp and oats. If she doesn't respond to this after two weeks ad a little more, then try corn oil or a weight builder (Cool calories works best IMO) alfalfa cubes, sunflower seeds, rice bran etc..

And here are several examples of why working them to get them to look better is not a worry. I know that you've said you have slowed down, but here is a piece of mind to see that they build fantastic muscle on there own with this diet. However, they NEED food to do it!!!!

Thoroughbred gelding before, 









And 10 weeks later. NO riding yet at this point.










Thoroughbred gelding two weeks into gaining weight, 









And 12 weeks later. 5 walk/trot trail rides at this point.










Thoroughbred mare before, 









And after, again NO riding.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I feel the need to tell you Luby why I think she has a sacral injury. 
1. She has an obvious drop off point on her back that looks like an indent not a roach. If you compare her picture to the other one of the true roach back you will see the difference. Roaches are generally elevated more.
2. You said she is fine to pick up front feet but doesnt like to lift the back. Again I would take this as a red flag that she has discomfort or pain higher up.
3. She stands splayed in the back end which is also a red flag for obvious discomfort up higher.
I understand she is not your horse. If I was you I would simply walk away. You have no say about her care and are unable to help her in the way she needs help which is with money and a vet. You are not doing her any favors asking her to do any kind of work without first being absolutely sure she is okay to work.
Yes she is thin and perhaps she has worms etc. but her bigger problem appears to be her owner. Now I have said enough so best of luck to you and that poor mare.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok I'm talking to Amanda now about taking me to the feed store to look at the different feeds. I guess I'll take pictures and ask opinions from you guys?

If she were to get fed a high calorie/fat pellet, should she still get senior? How about adding oil to her diet now since I can't get the feed most likely until next week or the week after. 

Why wouldn't you recomend a weight builder?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

And it's not that her owner doesn't want to care about her...she's just clueless. I don't mind working and paying for this mare. If not, she'll most likely just rot away in the field. In fact the owner asked me to work with her because she was just a field ornament. 

I do have to say, when she first came to the barn (11/2) she was much skinnier. I'll have to show those pictures. So it's not like she hasn't gained any weight. It's just recently, probably December, she hasn't gained much weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

It isn't that I don't recommend a weight builder, its that at this point it would be a waste of your money. If you want to spend $30 on something drop a round bale in front of her because right now she needs actual food, not calories in a powder form.

First and most importantly an under weight horse needs plenty of hay. Nothing will help without plenty of hay. The best way to make sure she is getting plenty is to feed free choice. No grain, feed, oil, weight builder will do the trick with out enough hay.

Once she has access to free choice hay and her feed is switched around, corn oil or a weight builder would help but aren't always necessary. I lean towards adding the weight builder in the diet once its time to start working the horse and really rounding them off.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks that was really helpful.

I would suggest free choice, but there's no seperate pen where she can stay by her self. It's either with 2 horses, or 2 goats. The goats would eat off and I'm not sure of what that would do them....be little butterballs? Haha

And the fact that I don't buy hay is another problem. Amanda is already PO that she is buying food for Jersey, when it wasn't in the agreement....and buying just enough hay to last about 2 months. I could ask her about telling robin to add 2 more flakes am and pm and I'll say I'll pitch in money, but I'm not sure how they would feel about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

lubylol said:


> I did smack her but she continued to try and try and I wasn't in the mood to get hurt so I looped her nose.
> 
> I'm still sure that she's sore from being thin and that's why she's mad when I brush her. She doesn't get as upset it I go really lightly, but she's still upset.
> 
> ...


Running anything over bones hurts. Keep using soft brushes & touches.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I feed round bales to my 3 horses and 2 goats. No harm done to any of them. I've got 2 big bales out for them. If I only had one the pony would run the other 2 off and they would get some only when she felt like sharing.

My other 2 horses are easy keepers. Best they fill up on good grass hay. I use a ration balancer for them and give hay stretcher as a busy food. The pony is a butterball. 37 years old and gains weight on air. The hay doesn't hurt her.

Senior feed or Mare and foal feeds is a staple of rescues that bring in severely underweight horses. Problem is there is generally a lot of starch and sugar and it does make horses moody if not crazy. Not all but a lot of them.

Make changes in her feed slowly except grass hay. Put all she can eat of grass hay in front of her.

I get the impression money is a limiting factor? On the cheap... A complete pellet and some_* well soaked*_ beet pulp. If you have hot water available it will have to soak for half an hour or so. If you don't have hot water it will take several hours. You soak the evening meal in the morning to serve at night. At night set the mornings feed to soak. Otherwise you risk choke. Add a 1/4 cup vegetable oil and add a shot more every week or so until you are up to full cup at each feeding.
She may not like beet pulp if she has never had it before. You can mix her grain right into it or some alfalfa pellets. Do not believe anybody that tells you can feed beet pulp dry. I had a draft mare choke on just a tiny handful. Sure there is beet pulp in most senior feeds but it is ground so fine it's a non issue.

New Image is right. Good hay and plenty of it is the key. There are a lot of good feeds out there. Hay/Grass is what they are designed to eat and eat around the clock. The bagged feeds are just made to add calories and insurance in the vitamin and mineral dept.

I have no way to segregate my skinny one from the other 2. I stand guard over her meal until she is through no matter what the weather. I was standing out there yesterday at -10 with the wind blowing just to make sure the pony didn't get into her feed. And yes I'm giving her a senior feed with some rice bran added. The other 2 get a ration balancer with hay pellets. When this bag is gone she is going to go to the ration balancer with some added rice bran and hay pellets like the others. Mostly because she is gaining fast and it's darn cold standing out there some days. The ration balancers are fed at such small amounts that a few mouthfuls and it's done. If I'm dead and frozen to the ground nobody gets fed. Once she is on the ration balancer it will only take 10 minutes for her to eat her meal and then they chase each other off the hay pellets and play musical dishes. I have 8 dishes out there that get hay stretcher poured into each. This way there is no odd man out and I don't get frostbite.



Whatever feed you choose follow the directions. If she should weigh around 1000 lbs then feed her what a 1000 lb horse needs according to the bag and enough for 100lbs more. More than that and you could founder or colic her.That is if you have her up to horsely amounts of feed by now. If you are only giving her what the directions say an 800lb horse needs then up it one or two cupfuls at a time.

And again feed more hay! Hay is what makes the most body heat. Hay is the most important part of the meal.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

My skinny mare had a drop off like that too. Right where hips meet backbone. It was gone in a month pretty much. She looked like she had a ewe neck too but that is gone as well. I can see it in the pictures NewImage posted too.

Luby, notice the time line on NewImages pictures. Hay did that more than anything else.

I think when my mare sheds out this spring she is going to be red like that first gelding. I already see a color difference.

I forgot...I am using Cool Calories along with her meals. It's essentially powdered vegetable oil. Less mess in the dish.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

education for everyone involved in this (the OP, the owner, the girl who has the other horses - Amanda i think) would REALLY help this mare. pretty simple really. get the help of a professional. actually get the help of several (vet, farrier, trainer, etc.).


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, if you can't give her free choice hay, I'm rather stumped. She absolutely needs it. Goats don't actually get fat all that easily in my experience, I'd put the hay in there with her and the goats. And if a goat pigs out on hay, it's going to cost a few bucks a month, literally less than $10, maybe less than $5 extra that they overeat on. Your best bang for the buck is hay.

Ya, and if her feet are flared and cracked, not looked after that could be why she is limping. I'm scared to ask for pics of her feet.

Lubylol, are you banging your head against a wall in trying to help this horse? I mean, if you learn all the stuff you need to do for her, will the owner go with it? It seems like the feed is already an issue and that, I promise, will be just the start.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pretty much just taking this all in haha. And yeah the owner will follow through, it's just if she has to pay for it, I'm not sure it'll stick. So as long as I'm buying feed for her, she'll be ok. 

And what do you mean by that last part being "just the start"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, if you are prepared to pay, then kudos to you girl! 

"Just the start" is a warning that there are other signs of issues -- she has some pain in her hindquarters of unknown origin, she is limping, her feet haven't been cared for... It could be that all she needs is food, extra attentive hoof care for 1/2 a year and everything will be OK with proper care after that. _But_ it could be that these problems will linger on either on their own (I'm thinking mostly of the hindquarters issue) or you may other problems. It's so hard to know, but with rescues its a chance we take.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks haha. It means a lot that I'm helping her out. 

Hopefully (keeping fingers crossed) she doesn't have too many problems up the road! 

And yes I'm prepared to deal with it all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok so I'm heading up to the feed store at 3ish. 

Just to make sure I got this right, I should look for a high fat/calorie pellet. 

Should I be looking for something specific? Things to avoid? 

I'm not going to be buying food today, just going to look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Went down to the barn today. I cheated a little because she was eating hay and let me get her haha. 

I found out she gets "2 scoops, 2x a day" and her senior feed is molassy and sticky. 

I got to brush her without her being as naughty as before. I also brought expensive treats for her (molasses and sweetfeed mix) 

I bribed her with the treat to let me examine her whole body and she didn't put up a fight. 

She also isn't limping anymore! Yay  I took her for another walk and I felt like we bonded a lot more today because she let me do more. 

I'm going down Wednesday too. And I haven't been to the feed store yet, I'll probably go next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Well, if you can't give her free choice hay, I'm rather stumped. She absolutely needs it.*

This. But if you are willing to help pay for some things to get her always on hay, kudos and that would be the absolute best thing anyone can do for this mare.

I am not overly opposed to the typical senior feed but something with less sugar is always healthier. And whats most important here is define scoop. Is she using a kitchen cup to "scoop", a coffee can or a 2, 3, or 5 quart horse scoop to "scoop"?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not sure how many quarts it is, it's the typical scoop you buy from dover or something. 

I'll check when I head down haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Feed really needs to be weighed not going by "scoops"


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

First, Thanks for trying to do right by this horse. Please don't take the following the wrong way, I'm not being judgy, I'm just very confused. 

It has now been at least a month since you have been 'working' with this horse, but you've only been out there 5 times. Ridden once, lunged once, chased around twice. We have learned she is skinny, hard to catch, hard to groom, bites, doesn't like her feet touched, gets chased by other horses, and was good for the deworming.

Owner appears interested in her welfare, but clueless. She was right on top of the worming after being told this _could be _why she is skinny. Why why why why isn't she on top of getting hay in front of Jersey's face when the simple reason for skinny horse is NOT ENOUGH FOOD?! That's it. That's the answer. HAY! You can supplement all day long, but if the horse isn't getting the forage she needs and her body was evolved to need, nothing will work. She will colic, founder, get so fizzed on sugar calories that she'll be unmanageble, something... Horses need hay. Period.

As far as handling her goes, she needs consistant assertive handling. 5 times a month is NOT gonna do it. She needs to be caught and handled, and as other posters have said, her grooming issues can ALL be explained by pain. Grumpy when getting groomed on her belly? Explainations: Ulcers. Sensitive skin. Bone on curry pain. Anticipatory pain. Groomed on her hind end? That's an easy one, most likely whatever is going on with her hips. Oh, and bone on curry pain. Doesn't like to pick up her feet? Pain due to her cracks, or a rock in her frog that no one's seen in at least 3 months. Or from having to shift her weight onto the other three legs and stress her body where it hurts. 

I think posters like Duffy are frustrated because it's been 13 pages of the same advice, and it seems to be skipped over with more attention being paid to the details rather than the common sense basics. She needs things in this order: Hay. Vet/farrier. Time. Consistent handling. She really is a pretty girl and has a kind eye when she's not expecting you to cause her pain.

Truly, I wish you and her luck. Get on her OWNER to do the right thing.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

The scoop is I think a 2qt. Doesn't look any bigger thank that. 

I just bought 3 bales of hay also, stopped by and gave her about 4 sections. Hopefully her owner will be responsible and give her about 4 each time. 

She wasn't mean at all today and let me come up to her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

2qt still isn't by weight. All feeds weigh differently. All feeds are recommended feeding _by weight_.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh :/ well then I'm not sure exactly how much she is getting fed. When I get the new stuff I'll let you guys know, which will probably be Saturday or Sunday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Uhm. She kicked me today. -___-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Uh huh... what was the scenario?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

It was totally my fault. When I posted that I was really mad because it just happened. 

I was in her pen just petting her, watching her eat her hay so intently, then she started getting mean, pinning her ears and kept walking away, so when she walked away again (of course meanly) I "shooed" her off and she threw a buck and her right leg hit my thigh/hand (of course it WOULD be resting on it...)

It honestly didn't hurt...it was kinda numb. First time I legit got kicked!

My mom was like "OMG! Get out of there!" And she was freaking out and said "That would make me walk away from her" and I said I just couldn't. 

I now know to keep my space when she starts being nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Good thing you learned your lesson. Skinny horses tend to be very food aggressive. Work on being able to touch her while she eats later. Can't blame her for wanting her food all to herself in this condition.

Rooting for you and her. Over the course of this thread you've made huge improvements in your routine. As has been said many times, however, you should really get a full vet check.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Tymer!

When Jersey came to the house, I'm pretty sure the vet came out but I'm not sure about right now. Her owner said "Vet suggested oil" to be put in her food. 

^thats the only thing I've heard about a vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Mickey is right, people like myself ARE frustrated with the OP because we try and offer advice, SOUND, GOOD advice, and the OP is picking and chosing which bits she wants to pay attention too.

lubylol, in response to your post above, at least FOUR posters on this thread have said that horse needs to be seen by a vet.
Posts 32, 80, 160 and 117.

You also said the horse was seen by a vet a month and a half ago- but now you're only 'pretty sure' now.. either the vet came, or it didn't.

Pumping the right food in is only good if the stomach is in the right way to use all the nutrients from it. Mickey has a very good point. As have others. Get. A. Vet.

I appreciate this mare is not yours, and you are attempting in some way to do better by it. 

Get a vet to check its stomach, get a farrier to sort her feet out. Rug her up, leave her. Pick her feet out on a daily basis. Don't stand by her when she eats, don't groom her, don't touch her. Leave her for a few months and then bring her back in to work. 

Honestly, I don't know how many times people have to say 'put food out and leave her' so she can put weight on, be a horse and THEN start working her on the lunge when the time is right.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm I'd be careful riding her if her condition is not that great. Maybe just start with tacked up lunges and free schooling, and little rides in just walk if you think she looks energetic


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Duffy I'm not ignoring ANY advice. I'm taking it all in. 

I am planning on calling the vet when I can pay for it. :rollseyes:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Duffy I'm not ignoring ANY advice. I'm taking it all in.
> 
> I am planning on calling the vet when I can pay for it. :rollseyes:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You said that was the first time a vet hand been mentioned earlier, and as I pointed out, it had been mentioned four times in the thread.

There is no rolling eyes about this, at all, and I find that a pretty immature reaction.

Unfortunately, horses can't tell us whats wrong. A vet can help. Its not your horse, so I would be expecting the owners to pay for the vet check. If it is stomach ulcers, or stomach related, you're feeding her food that isn't likely to have any effect. So you spend money on food, and money on vet, and more money on food. Eliminate the long run costs, get the vet out to diagnose, and then spend a bomb on feed.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

*head-desk* - white flag


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

All the following post have given you Excellent Advice .......
Mickey73 Post #127
NorthernMama #91
Annie31 # 106
DuffyDuck # 87,136 &139
Which you have totally Ignored.
No one involved in this horse's care is doing anything to help this horse, or have the knowlege to help.
Quit Talking about what your going to do and Start doing something, Give this horse to a rescue or somebody that can help this horse.
I believe you are a very inmature person (roll eyes & Ha-Ha) and here only for the attendion your getting and nothing more .........
Enough said


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Just because I don't reply back to every single post, does not mean it's being ignored. 

Anyways. I just learned Jersey is actually getting 2 scoops AM, and 2 scoops PM, and now we've started her on 1 scoop at noon. I've gone down and seen her everyday this week to hay her, she gets 4 flakes. 

And for those curious about her feed, it's triple crown senior, which has beat pulp already in it, so I'm not planning on switching her feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Om nom nom.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

As has been mentioned, food needs to be weighed, not measured. I tried to quote NDappy but unsure how to use multiquote.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So to weigh it, should I use like a person scale?

And the vet sad 6 scoops max a day so we're doing 5....this should have been in my other post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Edit** my phone posted twice.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Most good feed stores (or TSC) will have a scale that is good for weighing feed. This is the set up that I've used for over 15 years.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine is similar to iride's. I picked up a couple hanging basket scales from the produce department of a grocery store that went out of business.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I just use a person scale. Then I knew 1 scoop (of this specific food) is X pounds, so 2 is XX pounds, and they're getting so much per day. I don't weigh every feeding since I have 1 scoop and 1 horse, I just figured it out once and stick with it. Hay can vary much more due to flake size and density.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I wonder if I brought a bag of 2 scoops in to the grocery store....if I'd get weird looks ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So I think Jersey is starting to get a slight hay belly. 

Her topline is still weak. 

Any suggestions? Will she fill out? Or will she continue to grow this belly lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Do not worry about a hay belly right now, she needs to keep getting food! The topline is the last thing to fill out.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

She's getting 5 scoops a day and at least 4 flakes of hay. She's getting enough food, I was just curious as to what will happen with the hay belly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

I got this horse Oct.26 2011 from a rescue in this condition, the next photo is the same horse taken on Jan 9,2012

This horse was very under weight when I got him, do you see an improvement or a difference with in 2 month period?

Why has the horse in your thread not shown any improvement over the same period of time ?

Something for you to think about...........


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Lubylol 
If you want my feed recipe, I will gladly give it to you for the horse.
It is Old School and won't break the bank..............


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

my 3 yr old tb was also very underweight when i got her just over 6 months ago. now she is in extremely good flesh and has really muscled up nicely. i know you haven't had this mare for 6 months but within just weeks i could see great improvement in my mare.
I kept her on a consistent feeding schedule which included of beet pulp soaked twice a day, bermuda pellets soaked twice a day, rice bran twice a day, and gradually worked her up to free choice hay (i slowly removed the pellets as the hay increased). 
this is the first horse i have ever fed beet pulp to and really like it. it's pretty "safe" to feed and didn't make her hot. its a fairly inexpensive diet and worked wonders for my girl, if you would like to see before and after pics i'll gladly post them. 
good luck with your girl!


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, wow, Shina, how about we actually read the rest of the thread before we comment! I'm just gonna slide away and go be an ignorant thread-stalker elsewhere... :lol:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Four flakes of hay per day is NOT NEARLY enough. When I got my mare who was very skinny (worse than this horse), she was getting 1 1/2 - 2 bales PER DAY. Plus beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, MVP and corn oil - 3 times a day.

This horse NEEDS FOOD. As much a possible, more than you think. There should not be a minute she is without hay.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

hillside farm said:


> Lubylol
> If you want my feed recipe, I will gladly give it to you for the horse.
> It is Old School and won't break the bank..............


I'd like to see your feed recipe...


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Also, I agree with VanillaBean, now that I've gone through and read the thread.

I currently give my TB six flakes a day and one scoop of Safe Choice feed, to keep him at a stable weight. He was getting a LOT more than that when I got him at 250-300 pounds underweight.

Hay. Hay. HAAAAAAAY. HAY HAY HAY HAY HAY. The woman I stayed with over the summer gave her horses approximately four flakes a day if they were fat and needed to _loose_ weight.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I said at least 4 flakes a day because, she either gets one or two am and pm....but I'm positive she gets the 4 flakes because I go down everyday to give them to her. 

Hillside, I'd love to hear your recipe. 

And she has made recent improvement, but I'm pretty sure she wasn't before because she wasn't wormed, and wasn't getting as much groceries and hay as she needed. She now has a routine and it's starting to show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Well I said at least 4 flakes a day because, she either gets one or two am and pm....but I'm positive she gets the 4 flakes because I go down everyday to give them to her.
> 
> Hillside, I'd love to hear your recipe.
> 
> ...


One or two? Give her four per feeding, if anything.

Corn oil does wonders. Like I said, I use Smart Choice, and its been a lot of good for my boy- but he was also getting hay set in front of his face constantly. Grain should be used to compliment hay, not as a miracle fix.

I would anticipate getting alfalfa in her diet. Cubes also helped me, but I worry about choking associated with them. My gelding has never choked on them, but I've seen it happen.

IMO, you should get a vet out ASAP. Schedule a checkup. I bet she needs her teeth done, because of the weight issue. I was told to check for horses dropping food as they eat to see if their teeth needed to be done. Some more body pictures would be nice. I'd like to see her improvement.

From one skinny horse owner to another, though, I understand how frustrating it is. Keep at it. Keep learning. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Shina. 

Would you suggest alfalfa hay+regular hay? I'm not sure what kind it is....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Agrees with what SK said. My fat pony who is on a constant diet gets 6 flakes per day. A round bale would be best.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Thanks Shina.
> 
> Would you suggest alfalfa hay+regular hay? I'm not sure what kind it is....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alfalfa, ideally, will be leafy and green. The stems are kind of stiff and pokey. The flakes pull apart in chunks.

I'm not familiar with a term for hay being 'regular'... From the pictures it looks like grass hay. That may be the problem.
I shoved grass hay down my gelding's throat constantly in the beginning, but it didn't so anything for his weight. Its a good supplement for keeping them warm in winter, or for something to chew on, but ultimately has no substance to it. When I switched to alfalfa I saw improvements within a week or two, no lie.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ohh that seems awesome 

I'll look into switching her noon hay over to half grass, half alfalfa for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Ohh that seems awesome
> 
> I'll look into switching her noon hay over to half grass, half alfalfa for now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That'll start helping. Ideally she should be on it for all meals, but you gotta start somewhere. 

Nutrena: Products - Horses - SafeChoice®

I'm a big supporter of the above, Safe Choice. It doesn't usually give them the hyper energy other grains might give, and its easier to digest. This is just from my experience, however, but I have a TB and he doesn't get any surplus energy from it. If a Thoroughbred is calm on it, you know it works! :rofl:


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feed tip too! But right now, I think we're gonna keep her on triple crown's senior feed because it has beet pulp mixed in. Eventually when she gets to be normal I'll switch her over to something else 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Thanks for the feed tip too! But right now, I think we're gonna keep her on triple crown's senior feed because it has beet pulp mixed in. Eventually when she gets to be normal I'll switch her over to something else
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


just threw it out there. Beet pulp is probably way better for her right now, to be honest.


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

*grain*

Go to your local feed mill and have them mix a batch of the following:
500 lbs. Low moisture shell corn
100 lbs. Roasted Soy Beans
60 lbs. liq. molasses
Have this all rolled, you will end up with 8-9 1/2 bags weighing 90-100 lbs.
Total cost is $108.25 includes grinding & bags.
This is a small batch so it is fresh and not sitting around.
Corn also works as a heater and will keep your horse warm.
This is all that big crippled guy was fed, along with free choice 2nd. crop alfalfa mix round bales.
No special labels, no brand names, just old school horse feeding.
Just ask if you have any questions.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks hillside. I'll definitely consider talking over with the feed store. 

And good news! I talked it over with Robin, and as soon as we get a contract she'll be mineeee! :happydance:

In the spring we're going to move her to gayfields (where Cowboy is) 

I'm going to get the farrier and vet out in the next week or two....I'm not sure how she'll act with her back feet though...for those of you who creeped on my other thread....she's quite the kicker -___-

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

lubylol said:


> Thanks hillside. I'll definitely consider talking over with the feed store.
> 
> And good news. I talked it over with Robin, and as soon as we get a contract she'll be mineeee! :happydance:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is this I don't even


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I feel like you shouldn't take Jersey (Been creeping a few of your threads). IMO, she seems like too much for you, and from what I've seen, you're busy enough with Cowboy.

I can't control what you do, though.


EDIT: Just saw your post on the other thread about the kicking. Figure I'll just post here instead of going back and forth. I'm sure Cowboy's fine, which is why he'd be a good horse to gain confidence on.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

In the spring, when she moves, we're definitely going to be working with a trainer...no doubt about it! But as of right now, our priority is groceries.

Edit* shina, Cowboy is a good horse to do that on  he's taught me a lot and it'd be nice to have a challenge. And trust me I'm going to be having a lot of people help me with this mare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

lubylol said:


> In the spring, when she moves, we're definitely going to be working with a trainer...no doubt about it! But as of right now, our priority is groceries.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good priority.  That gives her enough time to get back up to health and start working. Good luck.

Edit: STOP EDITING ITS THROWING ME OFF. :lol:


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha exactly. Hopefully she won't become a different horse though. I've heard once skinny minnies get weight on, then because hot horses..... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL ikr! We we're posting at the same time haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So me and my mom were creeping the internet to try and find her little picture from when she came in from the auction and we finally found her! Here's the links to her 

Hip #832 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hip #832 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

lubylol said:


> So me and my mom were creeping the internet to try and find her little picture from when she came in from the auction and we finally found her! Here's the links to her
> 
> Hip #832 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Hip #832 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Oh, that poor skinny baby. A two, no less.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Haha exactly. Hopefully she won't become a different horse though. I've heard once skinny minnies get weight on, then because hot horses..... :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


this can and does happen. what i worry about is the fact that you have clearly shown you have enough issues dealing with this horse when she is in a state of starvation (tired, out of shape, in pain). what do you think you're going to do when she's NOT? 

i feel bad for this mare.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

......Like I said in previous posts, when spring comes around, or whenever she puts her weight on (whatever comes first) we're going to work with a trainer. 

I don't understand why you feel bad for her over the whole situation. I feel bad for her _right now_ because she's skinny and I haven't got the vet out.....but at least she is at a good home where she gets a chance to live again. 

Like it says, she's a *RESCUE*, she's going to have some problems right now, and possibly in the future. I know what I got myself into and I'm going to make sure I'm with her the whole time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So her blanky finally came! Since it rained today.....she's absolutely disgusting. Looks like she has curly hair lol. 

Went to the co-op today and bought 2 more bales of hay, and a bag of her triple crown senior feed. Before just buying hay was a big deal....now I just bought feed too 

I also bought a bucket, treats, and iodine since Cowboy always seems to get rainrot when no one has stuff left....so might as well be prepared. 

Tomorrow I'm feeding her at noon like usual, and she'll have to wait for hay until 6ish when my mom gets off work. 

I'm going to groom her after she eats so she isn't moody. It'll take forever, but it'll be worth it because it'd be uncomfortable to be crusty under and blanky. 

Wish me luck tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He should be getting hay at noon as well. In his condition, especially, he should be getting as much as he will eat without wasting it.

One other thing that many people forget is timing. A horse will develop an internal clock as to feeding time and it is extremely important to feed consistently at the same time each day. It is surprising how that makes a difference in their well being and weight gain.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

^she gets fed at 2 when I have school, and 12 on weekends/this week due to midterms. Also if Robin feeds her, it's at 12. I don't think it's a time that she knows...it's when someone comes out. 

And if I can't make it out to hay her at noon, she gets half a bale at 6, instead of 4 at noontime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

This right here is another reason I am starting to worry about Camelot. 

Sometimes horses are where they are for a reason.

Anybody can buy a horse without anyone checking to see if they can handle the animal.

I am not saying you are in over your head, but I am sure other's have been.


*Sigh*


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

So you think Jersey should have been sent to the killpens? Because if her owner wouldn't have bought her, that's where she would have ended up. 

Same with her son, and another horse that was bought by the owner's friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

lubylol said:


> ^she gets fed at 2 when I have school, and 12 on weekends/this week due to midterms. Also if Robin feeds her, it's at 12. I don't think it's a time that she knows...it's when someone comes out.
> 
> And if I can't make it out to hay her at noon, she gets half a bale at 6, instead of 4 at noontime.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Consistency is just as important quantity and quality. If you can't be there then you need to make arrangements for him to be fed on time every feeding - not when it's convenient for you. Feeding him at noon one day and hours latter then next is not good. Just because you gave him more at 2 means nothing if you skipped the noon feeding.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

She has been getting a noon feed for about 2 weeks straight now. 

At my old barn, we'd feed at 6-8, whenever we showed up. Depending on the time, they still got fed. And depoending on the morning feed, their night feed got shifted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

No I didn't say that. I am scared somebody is going to get hurt. I have sold many horses and it isn't to whoever wants the animal, it's to the person who can handle that particular horse.

My concern is not necessarily you, as I stated, but this whole idea....


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I had no idea about this. I'm a very inconsistent feeder. It's pretty much whenever my son goes to sleep. I guess I'll be setting a schedule now.



iridehorses said:


> Consistency is just as important quantity and quality. If you can't be there then you need to make arrangements for him to be fed on time every feeding - not when it's convenient for you. Feeding him at noon one day and hours latter then next is not good. Just because you gave him more at 2 means nothing if you skipped the noon feeding.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I went down today, and I noticed she has gotten fatter because of the extra feed and hay. 

I was thinking about it, and I think I'm going to pass on Jersey. After today, I realized she's too much horse. 

She got snotty after lightly trying to brush her back to get her not so crusty. Tried to kick me while I attempted to lunge her to get her wiggles out, since she was moving when she was tied up. She almost reared up at one point because she wasn't listening. And she tried to bite me. 

Like I love her and all, but I'm not going to risk getting her over a horse that isn't worth it.

I'm looking into different horses, so Robin will be able to sell Jersey. She's a nice horse and all, but she needs a lot of work that I'm not experienced enough in. 

And the weird thing is, when she first came, Amanda said she could touch her back and butt and could be in her space without a problem, but now she's just become a big b!#$%.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I think that's a good idea. If she is witchy now, she will be even worse when she is feeling good. I am sad, though, that you gave up on her so easily... but hey, who am I to care?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes I feel so bad too. But she won't leave tomorrow...won't be until a few months. And who knows, if she gets better I might end up taking her!

But as of right now, it's a no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

When I got my TB, she had been neglected and she was the sweetest thing. Now she is Micky because of all her new muscles hurting. Think of when you do something new and use muscles that you have never used before. Thenext day..it kills! Her whole body felt like that. It still hurts a bit but shes getting better.

So Jerseymight be awful aftershe gets muscle & fat onher.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Susan Crumrine said:


> This right here is another reason I am starting to worry about Camelot.
> 
> Sometimes horses are where they are for a reason.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is so true, and the risk at auctions, there are gems and then there are the crazies, and sometimes it's hard to tell which one you have.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Alright. So in the end, I think I'm just going to stick with her. These past 2 days ever since I decided on not going through with it, she must have changed....or I'm just imagining it lol. 

I put her new blanky on and she looks adorable. I was hesitant about the belly straps and leg straps, so my friend would swing the belly strap and I'd catch it...then I had to man up for the leg straps. She didn't try and kick at all, and at one point I had to stand behind her to fix something. 

She also is respecting my ground manners all of a sudden. 

I think this second chance will be good for us anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

well as long as your working with her post pics and keep updating! ive been following this post and curious how it turns out for you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Careful having more than one person around a horse.. I'm glad she's making progress


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Alright. So in the end, I think I'm just going to stick with her. These past 2 days ever since I decided on not going through with it, she must have changed....or I'm just imagining it lol.
> 
> I put her new blanky on and she looks adorable. I was hesitant about the belly straps and leg straps, so my friend would swing the belly strap and I'd catch it...then I had to man up for the leg straps. She didn't try and kick at all, and at one point I had to stand behind her to fix something.
> 
> ...


 
Horses change, they're animals, not machines. YOU have to be the consistent one. Decide whether you're going to take this mare or not, and make it pronto.

My advice? You have a horse, and there are other horses. I personally would never buy another skinny horse again. I don't have the time, money or the patience to deal with a nice character who turns in to a bit of a monster, to deal with that, and bring it back. Send this mare to someone who WILL turn her away with food to put weight on, not lunge her to 'get her wiggles out' despite numerous people saying this horse needs to see a vet and a farrier to make sure she's not in pain.

Sorry to say, but if you don't have the funds for that right now, don't take her on. On top of normal horse costs I reckon I paid up to 30%- 40% extra on Duffy for feed, shoeing, and vets bills- and she wasn't in as worse condition as this mare. 

Don't make the decision because you want the horse, sit down and take a long hard look at the pros and cons.

This horse is underweight
She kicks
She desperately needs to see a farrier/vet
You're haivng problems with her now- what about when she's fit?
You have a lack of money

On the other side, she's a 'free' horse. Just think of the long term costs, thats all.

But stop changing your mind as often as you change your underwear.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> But stop changing your mind as often as you change your underwear.


This... times one hundred.

It isn't fair to the horse at all. It needs a forever home. If you are even doubting it now, then don't do it.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Please be careful. It takes only half of one second to be injured in a way that will stay with you for the rest of your life. 
I ask myself, "is this horse worth risking permanent pain and injury?"...and the answer is ALWAYS no.
Any horse can hurt you, but you can minimize your risk by following you gut. If you have feelings that this girl is dangerous, she probably is.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

What the horse needs is a few commitments.

1.) She needs someone to commit to owning her, she cant be tossed around. People to want to keep her one day, and want to give up on her the next day? She needs a commited owner, that will stick with her through thick and thin.

2.) She needs someone to commit to leaving her food down 24/7. She needs free choice of hay ALL. THE. TIME.

What are you feeding? Any Alfalfa? And are you still giving her the Sweet Feed? Is she gaining _*any*_ weight? Any pictures?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, this horse would be best served by being found a home where she can have consistent, committed care from someone who has the knowledge and experience needed to rehabilitate her. I don't fault you for wanting to help OP, it is only natural, but I do not believe you are able to provide the above. One of the most important parts of being a good steward of creatures is to recognize what you can/can't handle and not letting your pride or wants take precedence over the welfare of the one you are trying to "save".


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

She's getting 5 scoops a day....10 qts of triple crown senior (I have yet to weight how much a scoop weighs) and hay in the am, noon, and pm. 

I have not changed my mind about her as much as I change my undies....I've only changed it once and it wasn't even set. 

Yes she's gaining weight. She is getting a belly on her, but her back is still bony. Then again, she's only been at the owner's for 2.5 months. 

Not sure if I already said this, but her blanket finally arrived. It's a 78" and was originally for Cowboy, so it's a tad big. She could probably use a 75", or a 76" but she's fine. If it starts to rub, I'll take it off...plus I have a shoulder guard and a sleazy sheet I could put on her underneath.

I will be adding pictures asap. But right now I don't have recent pictures of her body, and I won't be able to go down until Monday because I'm going to Horse World Expo all weekend. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

lubylol said:


> She's getting 5 scoops a day....10 qts of triple crown senior *(I have yet to weight how much a scoop weighs) and hay in the am, noon, and pm. *
> 
> I have not changed my mind about her as much as I change my undies....I've only changed it once and it wasn't even set.
> 
> ...



*head, desk* -- of all the advice provided and suggestions made throughout this thread and others in regards to feeding, rehabbing, etc that is FREE and probably the easiest to accomplish and you still haven't even done that? When will she be seen by the farrier and vet?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

All the farriers we've talked to haven't called back because they don't want to do 3 horses. We're still looking for others, but atm they haven't called back. 

The vet will be out asap, in the next week or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My farrier would jump to do thee horses at the same place, less petrol pennies because for three horses at three yard he would have to pay for fuel. Just me.

At my yard we try to get as many people for the same farrier on the same day. Makes sense, I would have thought.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Well since there's only 3 horses....we can't get anymore people like you're saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

What I am saying is any farrier I know would prefer to do three horses on the same stall, and would prioritise them compared to three where he has to travel to three different yards.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

So is.she yours yet, or are you.still unsure


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> So is.she yours yet, or are you.still unsure


That sounds a bit like the old

"I used to be uncertain, but now I'm not so sure"


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

In my head I'm 100% sure on getting her, but I'm not signing any kind of contract until the vet has looked her over and giving me an opinion. I don't want to put any more extra money in her that I don't have to. 

Oh and Amanda is moving Rocco to Gayfields this Wednesday, so now I'll have a riding buddy there. And I'm not sure if Jersey is going to move in the bigger field with Buddy or stay with the goats. He was rather vocal when she was out of eyesight lol...and I'd hate for him to be alone in that field :/

I'll know by Wednesday what field she'll be in 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I cannot believe I just read this entire thing front to back.

I really think the owner is using you, since your buying all that feed and spending all the time feeding and working with her. I would stop spending money on her. If you want her, take the money you are spending on feed the owner should be providing and go get a pre purchase exam. If she passes with no major problems, move her to your barn and put her on a round bale with your horse, and let her eat.

STOP LUNGING! Rawr.

Either invest in the entire horse, or walk away! This is just a bunch of drama. She should not be recovering this slowly. This sucks for her.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Actually that's a good idea. (Stop bying her hay and do the exam) 

And when I say lunge, I don't mean canter, trot, I just mean try and lunge her at a walk. She's forgotten how to lunge so I'm trying to get her back into it (at a walk) 

And I think I am pretty much investing all in her...no where have I said I was only halfway in this..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Actually that's a good idea. (Stop bying her hay and do the exam)
> 
> And when I say lunge, I don't mean canter, trot, I just mean try and lunge her at a walk. She's forgotten how to lunge so I'm trying to get her back into it (at a walk)
> 
> ...


You gotta go all or nothing, make a choice.
This IS half way. One thing fixes horses, consistancy.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

As someone who read most of this the other night front to back, and just returning to read the rest now, I'm actually at a great concern like many others over this entire scenario. 
I'm not sure how to respond without flaming your attempts, so firstly I want to say well done for trying. *You have* in some way attempted to help Jersey along, and have turned to this forum for advice that you can't answer yourself. 

*However, I am alarmed by several things.*

- If you already have a horse that you're committed to, why are you spending your money (which I'm guessing is an allowance/part time job pay as you have mentioned your Mother paying for several things) on a horse you don't own? I've done this in the past, and let me tell you, it may feel rewarding to be helping poor Jersey, and her owner is very aware of this! Once you've done all the hard working rehabbing and paying for the expenses of food etc, her owner will be so grateful and give you the great reward of _telling you to leave her horse alone, she can sort her out from now on_. Seriously, this owner - clueless or not - is taking you for a ride. *She *bought/rescued the horse and *she *is the one who should be paying these costs. But she's found herself a doting teenager to help pay for things - success! There are owners out there that thrive on little horse girls helping them out! 
You already have Cowboy, invest your money in him, and if you are financially secure for another and your family agrees, look elsewhere for something more suited to you. Personally I don't understand why your Mother should be forking out costs for a horse her daughter doesn't officially own. I'm not sure why your family hasn't put a stop to this, as not only does it frighten me that you're dealing with a horse who is distinctively telling you "no" and she's injured you, it concerns me as to why your parents have no say. I'm under the impression you're a teenager and get help from your parents to enjoy horses. Personally I wouldn't risk losing that support for the correct purposes of horse riding and enjoyment, and perhaps would put that money better spent on furthering your education with horses so you can eventually help rescue horses if you feel that is your calling later in life! It may be hard for you to turn your back because you've involved yourself and started to dote on this mare. I understand - I've had my few helping hands in rescues that still have owners who neglect them - I board with one currently and I've had to simply ignore it (as long as the horse isn't medically at harm) because it is just not worth it. *Call in the professionals/animal welfare, otherwise step aside or you are going to be burned.*

- I feel you have quite the attitude that you are capable to handle this mare. And you have tried, though the beginning even you've admitted was incredibly poor and you shouldn't have ridden her. I'm glad you've admitted that, but you still continue to treat this mare as if you know what you're doing. Now please, I'm not trying to attack your training with pure intention to harm you, rather to give you the warning that this mare is too much for you. Like I said above, Jersey has been telling you "no" quite loudly, and your ignorant replies on here and continuing to get in her space - well I have to say I'm so thankful that a kick has been the only thing you've really received from her, it really speaks of her character, bless her. 

- If you own Cowboy (sorry another assumption, maybe you lease or ride all the time) then you SHOULD be aware that ALL horses need a farrier in their basic care. If one farrier isn't going to come your way, then I would believe a horse owner would only continue to call all numbers in the area until exhausted. Farriers rely on horses to keep their income flowing and so surely there must be at at least one farrier in your district willing to come out. I say this not for you to continue to be involved, but for the other horses on this property, their owners SHOULD be maintaining this care and trying to find someone. If they can't secure someone permanent, they could try for just a once off visit, just to get the feet under control while searching for a permanent farrier who may have spaces. I'm unable to believe that all horses on the property have been left without their hooves attended to and if this is the case, then this should be a huge flashing light in your head not to be involved. You have a big heart, that is evident but that is simply not enough in every case. 

- Another thing is (and others have covered this before) but you are trying to help this horse, and continue to say you will be training her/re-educating her/working with her, whatever. And yet there are huge holes in your time actually down there. *To re-educate a rescue they NEED consistency.* Not only in their diet, but their entire care. They need the security of knowing who IS looking after them. They need to know they can rely on you, for everything. *Currently, Jersey cannot rely on you*. She doesn't see you almost daily, you turn up randomly, take her out of her comfort zone of her paddock and do things to her. Think from her way of seeing all of this._ "Oh its that girl that puts me into uncomfortable places. That girl who brings scary things around me like saddle pads and saddles. Oh god, what if she thinks because I'm a little fatter now, I can be ridden again. I'm sore. I'm worn down because I'm sore. I just want to be left to do what I can manage. She hasn't listened to me about being sore, so can't she just leave me alone? I have no idea when she'll be back to do it all again either..."_ I know that might seem like a little dramatic tale just there, but I can guarantee they are some of her thoughts. You are *not* consistent with this horse. You turn up and she might be in a good mood and show you a little appreciation. She might have had an itch you've reached that she can't and you may take that as an improvement. Then the next visit she's feeling her soreness a little more and you'll be frustrated that you haven't achieved much. *I know it's hard.* Believe me, working with rescues/any horse is hard because we try to give our own emotions over, and sometimes forget to listen to theirs. She needs someone who can learn to listen. And be there so she can offer them something to tell. So far you haven't (as you're not her owner so you shouldn't have to!) been able to detect if she has a great deal of pain anywhere, got her seen by a health professional for any issues that you are not qualified to realise, gotten her feet under some progress (its been 2.5months, this SHOULD be one of the first things addressed with a rescue, as what does a horse stand on all day long?), been able to provide 24/7 food and the security that she can trust in you. I know this seems harsh, but please I say it with Jersey in mind. Her owner is far worse in my eyes, and should relinquish her horse to someone who can provide the above. Before you say you have enough time for this mare, have you really? Ask yourself. You're going away to the Horse World Expo for a few days, and I do hope you enjoy yourself! But Jersey doesn't know you're there... she just sees it as another weekend without the uncomfortable process. By Monday she might be feeling a little at ease and then you've turned up again. Can you see how disruptive this is for her? 
Forgive my ignorance as I do live in another country. Here agistment/boarding is not the same as American barns where every horse has staff around them that are there when the owner isn't ... I understand loosely the concept of different types of boarding too, but I don't know the difference between this place and the Gayfields you continue to mention (where Cowboy is I'm guessing?) but it does sound like two completely different scenarios and setups. I have to wonder if the reason is you only come down a couple times a week if you can make it is because you're used to the idea that someone else will be there to look after your horse? Sorry its a concept I'm not in practise with myself... as in New Zealand most horses predominantly are assigned paddocks/areas and its up to the owner to visit and take care of their daily needs. So perhaps my view above is a little harsh because I'm used of working with rescues on a continuous basis. However, I still have to say that Jersey is needing more, and I just don't think you're able to offer her this.


I know the prospect of coming out after several months with a fatter, happier and healthier horse must be propelling you along this journey and I admire your goals for Jersey, I really do. But you are un-educated to be helping this mare alone. Even with this Amanda person there, I still feel no one there is helping this mare enough. With Amanda leaving for Gayfields too, it only worries me to who will be taking on the responsibility of daily feeding etc. It doesn't sound like her owner is going to step up to much since she has you there... and you're not there enough to provide this care for Jersey. *Please be realistic*, you are not able to help her, but you have tried to and that is better than not at all. I seriously recommend telling her owner firmly she needs to do more with the horse... being scared is not an excuse - all riders/owners have their quirks but if they're scared of their OWN horse, then why own it?!

But at the end of the day, I'm just a person, trying to build facts on a situation - like many others have here - and offer my advice. I live in another country and have never laid my eyes on Jersey in person. I don't know the facts that DON'T end up on this forum so I cannot paint the entire picture. Though what has been offered so far is deeply concerning, and raised the red flags for me. I'm amazed that your parents - horsey or not - haven't been concerned either... and even yourself. Perseverance can only hold out for so long *lubylol* and I wish for your sake that Jersey doesn't take frustrations of her own out on you... or that you don't put yourself in further harm. 

I wish you all the best, and hope you make an educated, realistic decision, rather one of emotion.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

lubylol said:


> Actually that's a good idea. (Stop bying her hay and do the exam)
> 
> And when I say lunge, I don't mean canter, trot, I just mean try and lunge her at a walk. She's forgotten how to lunge so I'm trying to get her back into it (at a walk)
> 
> ...


I just finished a big post above, sorry for adding in but PLEASE stop trying to lunge - *even at the walk*. Do you understand the impact lunging has on muscle groups? For some horses, they will never experience an issue with lunging... but for others, they will actually find the process harsh on their muscles! 

Jersey doesn't have a build up of good muscles yet. She was dog skinny, and needs weight on to strengthen her core and entire body up. She needs weight to help protect her organs and put her back in the healthy zone. Walking in hand is far more beneficial for a horse lacking muscle and underweight than lunging. Incorrect lunging can cause far more damage. 

I have a rescue mare who cannot be lunged often, and I prefer not to do it despite recognising it as a great tool. She has weak shoulders, and being sent around in circle after circle on the lunge is taxing on her shoulders - even for fifteen minutes! 

*Jersey is not in a state for this kind of work.* She can get her exercise within her paddock. You can offer her variety in scenery in-hand, if you persist on sticking by her... but until she is of healthy weight, lunging at the walk is a silly notion and makes me wonder how much education you actually have to not realise that a horse DOESN'T need to be exercised when it is building up its groceries like Jersey is attempting to. Many people have said this to you, not to spite you, but to offer sound advice! 

Further more, any form of exercise shouldn't be undertaken (minus brief in hand walks) without approval from a health professional if there is any doubt that a horse is sore. You may think it can be helping, but it could actually be making things worse.

*PLEASE be more careful.* She's not ready for this work yet!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

lubylol said:


> So me and my mom were creeping the internet to try and find her little picture from when she came in from the auction and we finally found her! Here's the links to her
> 
> Hip #832 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Hip #832 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Oh those pictures are heart breaking. To think what she endured before being sent to that awful place. I hope her life continues to take the better path. Thank you for helping this poor girl.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

natisha said:


> Oh those pictures are heart breaking. To think what she endured before being sent to that awful place. I hope her life continues to take the better path. Thank you for helping this poor girl.



Are you reading the same posts I'm reading :shock:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Are you reading the same posts I'm reading :shock:


I wrote the above when I saw the pictures. Now, after reading more I'm not so sure. The mare is still better off than a kill truck but I agree with everyone else, this horse should be doing much better, physically & behaviorly.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I just read this in your thread on the best breeds for jumping, Luby, and I'm seriously disappointed.



lubylol said:


> Once Jersey fattens up, I'll have to see what she can do. I've lunged her over a log a few times and she has such a cute jump.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know darn well that asking that mare to jump anything is completely unacceptable, which I'm assuming is why you've elected to bend the truth in this thread and say that you're just lunging her at the walk. Shame on you. Stop thinking about this mare in terms of the entertainment she can provide you, and (if you insist on continuing to work with her) start thinking about how she DESERVES TO BE TREATED after all she has gone through and the compromised physical level she's at right now.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Jersey's being sold soon because I'm looking at different horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

lubylol said:


> Once Jersey fattens up, I'll have to see what she can do. I've lunged her over a log a few times and she has such a cute jump.


This is absolutely despicable. Really? It's one or the other....you're over exaggerating what you've done with her on the jumping thread, or you're downplaying what you've told us here.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Jumping? JUMPING?! *Slams head repetedly while wishing this poor mare HAD been sent to the killpens*

Everything about this situation is hopeless.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can read, that was about a month when I posted it. Can you please stop beating a dead horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That makes it even worse. But whatever. Like I said, it's hopeless.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

lubylol said:


> If you can read, that was about a month when I posted it. Can you please stop beating a dead horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure, as soon as you stop torturing your's. All that means, that it was a month ago, is that this horse was, presumably, in even WORSE condition and you still thought it was a great idea to be lunging her OVER things. WTH are you doing with a horse at all?


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

natisha said:


> I wrote the above when I saw the pictures. Now, after reading more I'm not so sure. The mare is still better off than a kill truck but I agree with everyone else, this horse should be doing much better, physically & behaviorly.


Both of the people involved in this horse's care are doing No More than the horse's Previous Owner before the horse ended up at a sale barn, Both are Horse Uneducated............
Where is the Improvement of this horse's condition over all this time?
This horse was taken on by a person Without the Knowlege or Funds to help this mare Improve, Vet, Farrier, Feed, Hay............ 
With that being said, The horse Would have been Better Off ON THE MEAT TRUCK, I am sure the only reason she didn't end up on the truck was there was Not Enough Meat on her Bones for a meat buyer....... 
This horse may have Major Medical Issues that have not even been looked into after all this time, Where is the Vet???????
A Slow Death Is Not Better Than Ending Up On A Meat Truck !!!!!!!!! 
This horse needs to be Given to a Horse Rescue or taken back to the Sale Barn and put a End To This..............
Like It Or Not, Do Not Sugar Coat This Issue ............Get It Done.....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm honestly not surprised that she was lunging her over logs considering she jumps Cowboy with a severe hunchback. I honestly think that lubylol is going to do whatever she pleases as long as SHE is enjoying it regardless of the horse(s) in question may be or not.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

NdAppy why don't you only state facts you know? The vet cleared Cowboy for jumping he's aloud to be jumping. 

Okay I jumped her once, my mistake, did I do it again ? No. Once again, beating a dead horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Facts I know... Hmm. Well that would be looking at pictures that you yourself have posted of Cowboy that shows him not only in pain but with a severe hunchback that no sane person would jump. Walk/trot? Yes. Jump? No. 

But then this just goes along with your attitude that you have in every thread. If it doesn't go your way you throw a fit. You backpedal on so many points on your threads it isn't funny.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes but do you know Cowboy in person? No. If he was in pain, he wouldn't walk towards jumps and jump them. I have to stop him from jumping. 

Don't bring up Cowboy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You know why he does that? Becuase he is a saint. Nobody could look at the horse and this thread - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/cowboy-has-coosa-lad-him-94973/ - and honestly think about jumping. Well nobody with compassion for the horse in question at least.

And this does have bearing on the mare in this thread. If your willing to push a horse like Cowboy, it isn't surprising in the least that you were jumping the mare already. I'm willing to bet you were also riding her quite a bit as well...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

At least you realize something, you ARE beating a dead horse.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Love is being selfless -- clearly Cowboy understand this and is willing to selflessly sacrifice himself because you ask him to....unfortunately, you don't love him enough to give up your selfish desire to do whatever you want to do, his well-being (and that of any other creature in your charge) be damned.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Goodness. why does anyone even bother trying to advise the OP? looks like they're not seeking advice as much as a platform.. 

Both horses cared for by you OP look a little worse for wear.. Maybe you should have had a bit more equestrian education before taking the responsibility for them. 

As a novice when it comes to horses, I don't think I would have responded with an 'ohh haha!' when I was told my horse has roach back.. I would have possibly done some research?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I did do some research? Me and my mom originally thought it was a hunter's bump when we first me him, and thought nothing of it. When I posted on HF, everyone said he had a roach, and wanted to know more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It is the decision of the Moderation Team that this thread had turned and twisted enough and is simply going in circles now. 

It is now closed.


----------

